# Sleeping pills



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Maz

I was wondering if you could help me.

My dp has been finding it really hard to sleep for the past week or so and has asked me to get him some herbal sleeping tablets. The problem is we are due to start tx next month and he has a very low sperm count.

Please could you tell me whether the sleeping tablets would effect it further and which ones would be the best to buy.

Thank you very much.

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Thumbelina,

Sounds to me like DP might be feeling a bit stressed about things just now. Disturbed sleep is usually the first sign of stress/anxiety. Not surprising though as you are nearing treatment. Men can be a bit rubbish when it comes to discussing IF and treatment  and it might help him if he talks about things, his feelings or concerns. Just a thought really as this might help without having to resort to tablets.

Has he tried good sleep hygeine? Milky drink before bed or herbal tea e.g. cammomile, an hour of wind down time with no TV/PC before bed, hot baths, relaxation session, scented lavander in room/on pillow. This can sometimes help. The website www.nytol.co.uk has some useful info on it for things to help relax you and promote sleep.

In terms of sleeping tablets then Kalms or Nytol herbal tablets should be fine to take. Also in terms of sperm production, it takes 3 months to make them so taking something just now is unlikely to affect the sample that you will be using during treatment ( if that makes sense  )

Hope DP can find a solution to help and that all goes well with upcoming treatment   

Maz x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you so much Maz. You have been a big help. x


----------

